# Pics from this Season in MD



## RBW (Sep 27, 2006)

I like lookin at everybody elses pictures of snow goosin so I thought Id post some of my own...enjoy...


----------



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

awesome pics!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

The first photo made my heart stop.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet pics!!


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Awsome!


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

nice pictures.......very nice blue in that second picture... ps pick up those shells


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Are you using e-callers?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

nice!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

nice, those things look huge.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!!!! :beer:


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

very nice some of those farms look very familer....

great looking hunts


----------



## RBW (Sep 27, 2006)

honker85 said:


> nice pictures.......very nice blue in that second picture... ps pick up those shells


Thanks....don't worry we picked them up...all 12 boxes worth...



Leo Porcello said:


> Are you using e-callers?


These pictures are all from last month when we werent allowed to use them yet, now that Canada Goose season is out we can use them for the first time ever here in Maryland...after using the e-caller the past couple weeks I don't think it makes a bit of difference...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Are you getting the birds to commit better with the vortex or have you seen any change in the hunting with or with out it!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

RBW said:


> after using the e-caller the past couple weeks I don't think it makes a bit of difference...


That's interesting....using Ecallers makes a HUGE difference out here.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looks like a great time you had.


----------



## RBW (Sep 27, 2006)

Maverick said:


> Are you getting the birds to commit better with the vortex or have you seen any change in the hunting with or with out it!


Some days they are landing on top of it and other days they don't seem to care if it is running or not...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

RBW said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> > Are you getting the birds to commit better with the vortex or have you seen any change in the hunting with or with out it!
> ...


Are there days that you notice the birds are flairing from it?


----------



## RBW (Sep 27, 2006)

Maverick said:


> RBW said:
> 
> 
> > Maverick said:
> ...


No, not really


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Great pics, love the first one


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

RBW said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> > RBW said:
> ...


Thanks for the information! Good luck on the rest of the sesason and keep posting up the pic's. They help us Northerners get through our winters! :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

RBW said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> > RBW said:
> ...


Thanks for the information! Good luck on the rest of the sesason and keep posting up the pic's. They help us Northerners get through our winters! :beer:


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm so jealous.


----------

